

Web Twitter + Notifo are far superior to any twitter client - maxklein
http://maxkle.in/web-twitter-and-notifo/

======
natch
Is Notifo working for you? I associated a notifo account with my HN account to
be notified when I get replies, and I never, ever get a notification. But I
don't know which part of the chain is failing.

~~~
jazzychad
yo, founder of notifo here. send me an email and we'll get it sorted for you.

